# ethical fulfillment company in Asia?



## Nudibranch (Jul 26, 2010)

Hello all, 

I have realised that one of my major head aches is distibution for online sales, I don't have/want anywhere to store the t shirts and other products and don't want/can't post them out for each individual sale. From my research I gather this is order fulfillment and that there are companies that do it for you, do you know of any that would be considered green/ethical? Ideally they would be located near the actual production factory, i.e in Asia?

Many thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Fulfillment*



> do you know of any that would be considered green/ethical?


What would you consider green/ethical? I'm sure many of them consider themselves ethical companies. What exactly are you looking for?


----------



## Nudibranch (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: Fulfillment*

Hi Rodney, there is a lively discussion on "what is ethical" discussion to this thread over here, for me I would like to see a company that is aware of its social and environmental impact, offers both transparency and accountability and works towards sustainable business practice. This might be a lot to ask a company that works in fulfillment, perhaps especially in Asia, but if there is one out there, I want to use it.


----------



## LynxFulfillment (Sep 16, 2010)

Nudibranch said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Ideally they would be located near the actual production factory, i.e in Asia?


Are your customers located in Asia? If they are then it's a great idea to consider Asia. However, your customers are located in the states then it will be much cheaper (and a higher profit margin) to bring your products into the U.S. in bulk and then ship from a fulfillment provider in the states to your customers in the states. Reasons are numerous, but just a few...
-Customs/Duties/Taxes on a per shipment basis is higher than if you were to bring one shipment in. 
-Delivery Time from customer order to delivery is much quicker. 
-Cost of a mistake is lowered - if the wrong size is shipped you have the above issues to deal with again. 
-Communication - each order has to be translated. This alone can create errors. 

Just some food for thought.


----------

